# My garden 2012



## PHONETOOL

*My garden 2012 & 2013*










*This garden is all organic I'm standing behind my automatic sprinkler it is equipped with a motion detector to keep the cats and squirrels out.*





























*Here is a picture of romaine lettuce I picked November 11 My garden is still producing healthy lettuce.*
​


----------



## Errol

Great looking lettuce! good idea on the motion detector. I bet that will keep pests away. I also grow organically and its really not a difficult thing to accomplish with a little forethought. I live in middle Tn area and I garden all through the winter, using plastic with hoops, row covers, and cold frames. congrads on your wonderful garden. I am sure most of us can use your ideas and knowledge. thanks for joining
Errol


----------



## PHONETOOL

*Thanks Errol it's come a long way here's a picture of what it look like before I started *










*I have enjoyed it so much I have expanded and doubled the size with the second plot
*










*Here is a plant stand I found so I wrapped some plastic around it and set it up to start seeds.*
​


----------



## stephanie

love it and you will notice the lettuce you grow stays fresher longer and tastes better too. Any thing you grow in you garden will be better for you and stay fresh longer in your fridge.


----------



## PHONETOOL

*Thanks stephanie Here is my compost bin I set it up about three weeks ago*
​


----------



## stephanie

nice, I had to go bigger since I have a mini farm wish I could do a small bin. I am in the process of building a 3 stage composting area for my animal manure which will also be the compost area for every thing else too.
a 3 stage compost system is used at farms for manure mostly.


----------



## Errol

Phonetool, you sure have come a long way with your garden! But its amazing what a gardener can accomplish with a little planning and thought. your lettuce looks really healthy too. Stephanie what do you mean by 3 stage compost system? I use old wood pallets turned up on edge. I have 7 bins, that I put different materials in, like grass clippings, sawdust, mulched leaves, green manure, composted manure. But I only use these bins as holding bins when I need to replenish the layers and mulch on the lasagna beds.


----------



## Shannon

Very nice! I love that motion detection sprinkler idea! I need something like that for my little cherry tree. The birds have no mercy.


----------



## Tammy

the garden looks great! and the color of green you get in homegrown lettuce just doesn't even compare to the stuff in the stores. I'm so glad that I'm still eating fresh lettuce I grew.


----------



## stephanie

I need a motion censored sprinkler for the deer seems this year they found out things in the garden are tasty after 3 years of walking by it. they ate all the apples from the tree,but I was ok with that since they where small and scabby need to spray the tree for fungus and worms whether I like it or not to get apples or at least until the tree itself is healthy again it gets better every year just needs a boost to help it along now.


----------



## PHONETOOL

Here is a youtube demonstration of the sprinkler >>


----------



## PHONETOOL

Tammy said:


> the garden looks great! and the color of green you get in homegrown lettuce just doesn't even compare to the stuff in the stores. I'm so glad that I'm still eating fresh lettuce I grew.


Thanks for the complement Tammy


----------



## PHONETOOL

Shannon said:


> Very nice! I love that motion detection sprinkler idea! I need something like that for my little cherry tree. The birds have no mercy.


Thanks for the compliment Shannon The sprinkler works very well I have forgotten to shut it off several times and had an early shower


----------



## stephanie

it does look great !


----------



## PHONETOOL

stephanie said:


> it does look great !


Thanks Stephanie


----------



## PHONETOOL

stephanie said:


> I need a motion censored sprinkler for the deer seems this year they found out things in the garden are tasty after 3 years of walking by it. they ate all the apples from the tree,but I was ok with that since they where small and scabby need to spray the tree for fungus and worms whether I like it or not to get apples or at least until the tree itself is healthy again it gets better every year just needs a boost to help it along now.


I would be interested in what type of spray you use.


----------



## PHONETOOL

Here's a picture of the sunflowers that i started from seed 
Actually I start everything from seed. I was surprised to see them bloom
December 18th 
​


----------



## stephanie

will let you know what type I use on the tree later currently we are covered in snow about 10 inches deep.


----------



## PHONETOOL

*Here is the new edition. I just ordered $29.95 - 20% Off

4 Tier 5 Ft. Greenhouse $23.99*
​
Lightweight and easy to assemble, this small greenhouse is perfect for showing off flowers and small potted plants. The greenhouse has four removeable steel wire shelves allowing for adjustable shelving space. The greenhouse features tubular steel construction and a clear PVC dual zipper cover to keep plants warm.


Tubular steel construction
Clear PVC dual zipper cover
Quick and easy to assemble
Four steel wire shelves​
I've been waiting for a good deal and this is about the best I have found I'll use this to start more seeds. 
The above is a generic picture. I will post another picture of the mini greenhouse once I receive it and set up.

-


----------



## PHONETOOL

*My garden 2013*











Here is the second mini greenhouse I finished assembling yesterday it's the one on the right. I'm ready to start some more seeds for 2013​


----------



## Errol

a good idea and looks great too! good luck


----------



## PHONETOOL

Errol said:


> a good idea and looks great too! good luck


Thanks Errol


----------



## PHONETOOL

Here is a picture of my iceberg lettuce sprouting in five days​


----------



## veggiewhisperer

Lovely looking lettuce PHONETOOL. I always get a few leaves with holes in them.


----------



## PHONETOOL

Thank you veggiewhisperer.. I had pretty good luck avoiding holes/bugs late in the season.


----------



## PHONETOOL

*Here is a video of my compost bin... Click above picture to view video *

As i mix the pile around you can see the steam rise








​


----------

